# My neg list



## GFR (Mar 6, 2012)

This is simple, no matter if you are an Admin or just a noob, if you give rep to stfuandliftbtch I will neg you every day I can. 

That is all


----------



## GFR (Mar 6, 2012)

secdrl         
parsifal09     
SFW     
        OfficerFarva        Little Wing    
         HialeahChico305

You all have negs coming, not just one but 2 for repping that cunt. 


One rep for that cunt = 2 negs, you neg me back and it is a rep war till one of us turns red.

I hate to do it, I love you but I feel I owe it to you.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 6, 2012)

Hahahaha, make it three for me GFR, I brought him back into the green!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 6, 2012)

i'll put a spell on you n make your wiener not get quite hard enough anymore.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 6, 2012)

Also, if what you write is true, than how come theCaptn', Ezskanken, Curt James, Prince, Miss Springsteen, and juicespringsteen are not on the list?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 6, 2012)

Did stfu poke your cats pooper or sum10?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 6, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i'll put a spell on you n make your wiener not get quite hard enough anymore.



God bless Cialis.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## GFR (Mar 6, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> Also, if what you write is true, than how come theCaptn', Ezskanken, Curt James, Prince, Miss Springsteen, and juicespringsteen are not on the list?


I will have to research all who repped him, and all will be punished.

As for you, I see you asked for 3 negs, lets make that 9. secdrl will get 100 negs for his disrespect.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 6, 2012)

this thread reminds me of the aussie toilet paper spoof.... "that'll sting your ring"


----------



## secdrl (Mar 6, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I will have to research all who repped him, and all will be punished.
> 
> As for you, I see you asked for 3 negs, lets make that 9. *secdrl will get 100* negs for his disrespect.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 6, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> Also, if what you write is true, than how come theCaptn', Ezskanken, *Curt James*, Prince, Miss Springsteen, and juicespringsteen are not on the list?



Curt James = GFR gimmick

Now that you know the secret _*you must die!*_


----------



## GFR (Mar 6, 2012)

*theCaptn:* Has 2x my rep power, can't neg him even though he deserves it. 

*Curt James:* CJ is my boy, can't neg him but I will send him a PM and use curse words to express my discontent. 
*
         Prince:* Can't neg Rob, His poor decisions are why I am a member here again.      

*Miss Springsteen:* Will be negged without mercy.

*juicespringsteen:* Will be negged without mercy.

*Ezskanken:* Will be negged without mercy.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 6, 2012)

As long as i dont get negged i dont give a fuck……..HeavyIron is on my neg list, rat bastard outed me, the dobber, must be a jew…...


----------



## Imosted (Mar 6, 2012)

secdrl said:


>




dude seems like you are fucked.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 6, 2012)

GeorgeF.

Honestly, i have no problem with anyone on this forum but you. You create unnecessary drama in a forum where people are just trying to learn more and teach others.

It just seems very immature to me. People shouldn't have to put up with your shit for no reason. You, also need therapy, like someone else i suggest it to early. why don't you get your insecurities figured out and come back when you've had some help..


It seems all you do is NEG people and talk shit. How are you a MOD? I have no idea. Ironmag is a great place, but you seem to try and bring it down. So what is people gave me good rep. People should be able to rep whoever they want without being harassed by you. No idea why you are still a rep. You do NOT deserve it.

Im sure there are a few people who can agree with me. Yes, go ahead and neg me, its not a big deal. My rep power does not matter to me. But yes, getting good rep is nice, knowing I helped someone out with something or they possibly just liked what i had to say. But all in all, you are douche bag. 

Sorry if this offends any of GeorgeForeman's friends, but he is. All you do is talk. you sit on here and troll..you talk shit and NEG people more than you workout. Get a life man. In the mean time....


shut the fuck up and lift bitch


----------



## GFR (Mar 6, 2012)

All negged out right now.

When I can neg again I will be merciless.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 6, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> All negged out right now.
> 
> When I can neg again I will be merciless.



Good for you..noticed i was in red for months and didn't leave? 


really though...try picking up a dumbbell and put down the keyboard


----------



## GFR (Mar 6, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> GeorgeF.
> 
> Honestly, i have no problem with anyone on this forum but you. You create unnecessary drama in a forum where people are just trying to learn more and teach others.
> 
> ...



All I do is talk son? really, I have training logs spanning 7 years, I  have photos spanning 15 years, I have truth spanning a life time. You have nothing. 

I might hammer down on you dumb cunts but I also put myself out there to  take as good as I give and I never cry like a bitch when the brutality  comes my way. This is just TV, none of it matters and none of it will be  remembered after next week.

I was 280lbs of fat 5 months ago, now at 44 I look as good as you, in a month I will look better then you ever will. Go take more drugs to look average son.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 6, 2012)

A 44 year old, with 2X more training experience, bragging about looking as good as someone who just turned 21...wow.....


----------



## halpert (Mar 6, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> GeorgeF.
> 
> Honestly, i have no problem with anyone on this forum but you. You create unnecessary drama in a forum where people are just trying to learn more and teach others.
> 
> ...



Honestly, you're that bothered?

GFR negs me all the time but we both know he is my bitch.


----------



## GFR (Mar 6, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> A 44 year old, with 2X more training experience, bragging about looking as good as someone who just turned 21...wow.....


LOLZ

An old man with many injuries who quit training 9 years ago and who got fat is bragging about looking better then a young man in his prime who is a heavy steroid user.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 6, 2012)

GFR is being a whinny bitch….


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 6, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> It seems all you do is NEG people and talk shit. How are you a MOD? I have no idea.


 
How is he a Mod? How the fuck am I one either??? 

God Bless Rob's poor decision-making 

  . . anywho, if you want a more sensible forum, go check out those cunts over at Anabolic Minds . . . oh, and don't forget your bible~!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 6, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> How is he a Mod? How the fuck am I one either???
> 
> God Bless Rob's poor decision-making
> 
> . . anywho, if you want a more sensible forum, go check out those cunts over at Anabolic Minds . . . oh, and don't forget your bible~!



because i am a faggot


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 6, 2012)

because i love cock in my ass


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 6, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> GeorgeF.
> 
> Honestly, i have no problem with anyone on this forum but you. You create unnecessary drama in a forum where people are just trying to learn more and teach others.
> 
> ...



and you just took a dump on a teen member who posted on the teen n natty section. his first post is a posing vid and he was very appreciative of actual pointers he was given by sassy. excuse me but what does your disagreeing that he deserves credit for his accomplishments teach him? how are you helping? how is calling me a cunt not having any issues with anyone here but GFR? you acted like a troll in that thread. one looking to create unnecessary drama. 

*It just seems very immature to me. People shouldn't have to put up with your shit for no reason.*


why should that new member have to put up with your shit for no reason?


----------



## GFR (Mar 6, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> GFR is being a whinny bitch???.


So now you defy me? After I have repped you 100x and you have never repped me.....son all of my hate is now directed at you and stfuandliftbtch. He will be red in a day or two, then forever.....you, you because of your disrespect, lack of gratuity and self entitlement like a dirty nigger will be negged till you have the lowest rep in the history of IM. So it shall be written, so it shall be done.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 6, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> and you just took a dump on a teen member who posted on the teen n natty section. his first post is a posing vid and he was very appreciative of actual pointers he was given by sassy. excuse me but what does your disagreeing that he deserves credit for his accomplishments teach him? how are you helping? how is calling me a cunt not having any issues with anyone here but GFR? you acted like a troll in that thread. one looking to create unnecessary drama.
> 
> *It just seems very immature to me. People shouldn't have to put up with your shit for no reason.*
> 
> ...



actually, you called me an asshole for a post that ONLY stated "i was a gay faggot"

I love cock, nothing you say will change that


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 6, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> So now you defy me? After I have repped you 100x and you have never repped me.....son all of my hate is now directed at you and stfuandliftbtch. He will be red in a day or two, then forever.....you, you because of your disrespect, lack of gratuity and self entitlement like a dirty nigger will be negged till you have the lowest rep in the history of IM. So it shall be written, so it shall be done.


 
Azza's life is a comical series of arse-rapings and scat-eating


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 6, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> So now you defy me? After I have repped you 100x and you have never repped me.....son all of my hate is now directed at you and stfuandliftbtch. He will be red in a day or two, then forever.....you, you because of your disrespect, lack of gratuity and self entitlement like a dirty nigger will be negged till you have the lowest rep in the history of IM. So it shall be written, so it shall be done.



whats up with this whole respect thing...i get none why should anyone else?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 6, 2012)

Evolution of GeorgeForemanRules:


----------



## vortrit (Mar 6, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> This is simple, no matter if you are an Admin or just a noob, if you give rep to stfuandliftbtch I will neg you every day I can.
> 
> That is all



How about I just do neither since I've got better shit to do?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

only a complete asshole with no concern whatsoever for IM would treat a new member that way in a new forum section Prince just launched. get over yourself. i've been asking people what you did that was so bad cuz i hadn't really seen it till then. makes me sorry i tried to defend you. all i really saw you do before you started getting shat on like crazy was complain about ads till i went into the natty section and saw you being an asshole to some poor kid.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> only a complete asshole with no concern whatsoever for IM would treat a new member that way in a new forum section Prince just launched. get over yourself. i've been asking people what you did that was so bad cuz i hadn't really seen it till then. makes me sorry i tried to defend you. all i really saw you do before you started getting shat on like crazy was complain about ads till i went into the natty section and saw you being an asshole to some poor kid.



i am 21 and a heavy roid user still i look like nothing


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 7, 2012)

i have a tiny penis


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> He looks really small, but I need to learn to  pose like that. I got no skills lol. I want to start doing shows  soon...





ckcrown84 said:


> Good job then





mth496 said:


> WoW great for a teen.  Perfect Frame.  At 17 years old he deserves alot of credit.





stfuandliftbtch said:


> not really..



nigga please


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 7, 2012)

Im sorry, i didn't realize that this deserved A LOT OF CREDIT!:


----------



## Robalo (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes, at 17 he does deserve a lot of credit. And you don't have to realize it , just STFU.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

why cuz he doesn't look like a pin cushion that doesn't sterilize stuff? 


he's 17, natural, only been at it 14 months minus life set backs, and he's here to learn. 
you seriously need a better mirror cuz you don't look very big n bad yourself.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> why cuz he doesn't look like a pin cushion that doesn't sterilize stuff?
> 
> 
> he's 17, natural, only been at it 14 months minus life set backs, and he's here to learn.
> you seriously need a better mirror cuz you don't look very big n bad yourself.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

sassy represented the best of this place to him and stfuandlift represented the worst. 
yet stfu asks why anyone has to deal with GFR's shit... 

some people can't see the forest for the trees.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 7, 2012)

The edited posts are hilarious. Place is merciless.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> sassy represented the best of this place to him and stfuandlift represented the worst.
> yet stfu asks why anyone has to deal with GFR's shit...
> 
> some people can't see the forest for the trees.
> ...


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 7, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> i have a tiny penis



Dont be so hard on yourself...
Negged


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 7, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> So now you defy me? After I have repped you 100x and you have never repped me.....son all of my hate is now directed at you and stfuandliftbtch. He will be red in a day or two, then forever.....you, you because of your disrespect, lack of gratuity and self entitlement like a dirty nigger will be negged till you have the lowest rep in the history of IM. So it shall be written, so it shall be done.



OK


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 7, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> because i love cock in my ass



Pics or GTFO...


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 7, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> i am 21 and a heavy roid user still i look like nothing



25 year old trt Canidate...Good job kid


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 7, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> GeorgeF.
> 
> Honestly, i have no problem with anyone on this forum but you. You create unnecessary drama in a forum where people are just trying to learn more and teach others.
> 
> ...


Foreman is a cunt but you are a crybaby. Negged for crying...


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 7, 2012)

Does gfr give positive rep?  If so, hes gayer than I thought


----------



## colochine (Mar 7, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> whats up with this whole respect thing...i get none why should anyone else?



"Most people demand that respect be earned. I have come to observe demanding of another that he earns your respect is, in of itself, an act of arrogance, a way of self elevation, implying by its very nature that your respect is worth earning."

- not sure who said that


With that in mind, it seems granting respect at the outset of a meeting and continuing that respect until it is forfeited it is much more effective means of dealing with people. It disarms potential adversaries/competitors and cools any perceived air of superiority.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 7, 2012)

War with GFR is like war with the sand niggers, one minute life is just wonderful sitting in the open air cafe enjoying a warm cup of tea and the next minute BAM fucking arms and legs flying everywhere. Its lose lose, keep your head down move on cause fixed bayonets and hand to hand combat is no way to battle this cat.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 7, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> War with GFR is like war with the sand niggers, one minute life is just wonderful sitting in the open air cafe enjoying a warm cup of tea and the next minute BAM fucking arms and legs flying everywhere. Its lose lose, keep your head down move on cause fixed bayonets and hand to hand combat is no way to battle this cat.


Suck ass much?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 7, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Suck ass much?



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/157435-neg-heavy-iron-thread.html#post2725985


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

LW here reporting for my negs sir, i deserve it. should have found out why he was being hammered so hard before i defended him.


----------



## SFW (Mar 7, 2012)

I brought him out of the red. Why doesnt he deserve it?

Looks like i have some reading to do.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 7, 2012)

SFW said:


> I brought him out of the red. Why doesnt he deserve it?
> 
> Looks like i have some reading to do.



With great power comes great responsibility.


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just noticed that GF negged me over this said "stfu". But then I went over my pos/neg balance sheets and see that GF is in the "rep owed" column for the Neg custom thread. I never saw promised threads from GF. Can I use those Late and unpaid "poz" reps as some sort of a bargaining tool or should I consider them a loss like a old rnm tren order?


----------



## squigader (Mar 7, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I will have to research all who repped him, and all will be punished.
> 
> As for you, I see *you asked for 3 negs, lets make that 9. secdrl will get 100 negs for his disrespect.*


----------



## squigader (Mar 7, 2012)

secdrl said:


> The edited posts are hilarious. Place is merciless.





REDDOG309 said:


> War with GFR is like war with the sand niggers, one minute life is just wonderful sitting in the open air cafe enjoying a warm cup of tea and the next minute BAM fucking arms and legs flying everywhere. Its lose lose, keep your head down move on cause fixed bayonets and hand to hand combat is no way to battle this cat.



Agree, serious warfare coming. stfuandlift has been an asshole, and it's about time someone called him on it. The way he treated that kid was unneccessary, he was looking for advice.


----------



## Paramour (Mar 7, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> whats up with this whole respect thing...i get none why should anyone else?


 

*I don't respect anyone here except the adminstrator.*


----------



## secdrl (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## _LG_ (Mar 7, 2012)

Paramour said:


> *I don't respect anyone here except the adminstrator.*



Negged for being madmann


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 7, 2012)

Paramour said:


> *I don't respect anyone here except the adminstrator.*




*Madmann* 74.124.35.214
*Paramour* 74.124.35.214


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 7, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *Madmann* 74.124.35.214
> *Paramour* 74.124.35.214




Who would have guessed, the troll is back.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 7, 2012)

Your welcome


----------



## secdrl (Mar 7, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *Madmann* 74.124.35.214
> *Paramour* 74.124.35.214


 

As much as this mutha fucka said he didn't care about this place, it certainly didn't take him long to create another gimmick account to continuing trolling.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

his first move was to stalk katielead, then use the cool icon 15 times, then start his same old shit.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> his first move was to stalk katielead, then use the *cool icon 15 times*, then start his same old shit.




Is there a minimum again to get in the AG?  If not we need one as it helps us find the trolls easier IMO.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 7, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Is there a minimum again to get in the AG?  If not we need one as it helps us find the trolls easier IMO.



It needs to be a 150 post minimum.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

500. then only the truly committed or those who need to be committed will be there. i'll have 30,000 posts very soon. i'm good.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

500 ACTUAL posts with content not a smiley or an obvious making the 500 bs post.

imagine maddman having to play nice for 500 posts before he can bash people. his head would implode.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> 500 ACTUAL posts with content not a smiley or an obvious making the 500 bs post.
> 
> imagine maddman having to play nice for 500 posts before he can bash people. his head would implode.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 7, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Is there a minimum again to get in the AG?  If not we need one as it helps us find the trolls easier IMO.



I can make him my pet fish for a while?


----------



## GFR (Mar 7, 2012)

Someone was drunk last night.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 7, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> *theCaptn:* Has 2x my rep power, can't neg him even though he deserves it.
> 
> *Curt James:* CJ is my boy, can't neg him but I will send him a PM and use curse words to express my discontent.
> 
> ...


 You can still suck my dick asshole


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 7, 2012)

^^^ Wait, what?  Is this for real?


----------



## GFR (Mar 8, 2012)

Just repped everyone who negged these clowns, keep up the good work and keep negging them.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 8, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Just repped everyone who negged these clowns, keep up the good work and keep negging them.



You really need to get a life son..all you do is neg people...like is that really all you have to do? such a keyboard warrior man. good work. so hardcore.


----------



## coolhandjames (Mar 8, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> because i love cock in my ass


 


That's right buddy out that queen...

Fuckin homo


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 8, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> You really need to get a life son..all you do is neg people...like is that really all you have to do? such a keyboard warrior man. good work. so hardcore.



Negged


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 8, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Negged



Nice, sucking dick for rep...cute
You and GFR=


----------



## XYZ (Mar 8, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> That's right buddy out that queen...
> 
> Fuckin homo


 

You try too hard.


----------



## coolhandjames (Mar 8, 2012)

XYZ said:


> You try too hard.


 

What your mother keeps tellin me


----------



## XYZ (Mar 8, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> What your mother keeps tellin me


 

That doesn't even make sense.

Your attempts to try and own me are weak and pathetic.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 8, 2012)

XYZ said:


> That doesn't even make sense.
> 
> Your attempts to try and own me are weak and pathetic.



Makes perfect sense to me..guess some people are just a littleeee to slowwww


----------



## XYZ (Mar 8, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Makes perfect sense to me..guess some people are just a littleeee to slowwww


 

I know I'm slow.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 8, 2012)

Come at me


----------



## maniclion (Nov 3, 2014)

Where did GFR go?  Is he down Mexico way again with ToughOldMan pimping latina tweens to touristas?


----------



## SheriV (Nov 4, 2014)

wtf is dark geared god


the more of these threads that get bumped the more people I notice missing..what in the fuck happened?
some other board giving away gear for membership or something?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Nov 4, 2014)

awww DGG is an OG... yeah the more people bring up those old threads the more I realize how dead it is here now.  A lot of good mass neggings and meltdowns left and right.  And ASF might get more traffic than this place does but it still does not hold a candle to what this place used to be.


----------



## charley (Nov 4, 2014)

..  when prince killed the rep stars, we lost our voice, when we complained , they called us pussies, none of the mods had enough foresight to see what would happen ..    it's sad, it was a 'crazy culture' but a lot of fun....   to many people kissing prince's ass....  it may be prince's site but we are the one's that make it happen..    killing the 'like button' , takes away another voice....


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Nov 4, 2014)

I think the poster I miss the most is Withoutrulers....  his posts were some of the best.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 4, 2014)

Dgg was a repetitive moron who posted coffee emoticons over an over


----------



## charley (Nov 4, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Dgg was a repetitive moron who posted coffee emoticons over an over




....  ha ha..  come on kos, i miss DGG, his random abstract posts , his crazy AVI ...   & WOR was a funny dude..    oh well..


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 5, 2014)

I am Facebook brothers with DGG. He is a real fag


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 5, 2014)

Basically dgg is reddog
Except dgg was sometimes funny
And didnt have an ocean of tears


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 5, 2014)

I got your tears right here hillbilly, 
you went from fighting the man to sucking the man's dick
to now you think you are the man, 
just once i wish you could get in on something
before it's swirling the toilet bowl......


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 5, 2014)

Lol.... he was an awful poster....but still better than you


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 5, 2014)

coming from you that means absolutely nothing............


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 5, 2014)

it ain't by accident that every other new mod's rep was topped out and your still 186 and change............


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 5, 2014)

Lol..... o no
My efriends dont like me


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 5, 2014)

The dude had thousands and thousands of post....he was way more of an active poster....and knew about roids and lifting


----------



## SheriV (Nov 5, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> it ain't by accident that every other new mod's rep was topped out and your still 186 and change............




except mine...you fags hate me... 


fags


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 5, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Lol, you only have what 17000?  I mean most of them are about you crying or a list of reasons as to why you can't get lose your blubber.



And most of yours are about me.....congrats....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 5, 2014)

SheriV said:


> except mine...you fags hate me...
> 
> 
> fags



maybe they just don't like boobs, after all they are fags.........


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 5, 2014)

this place is so slow that mods dont have any newbs to affront meltdowns, now e-fighting with each other is like cannibalism in the shark tank


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 5, 2014)

Yep


----------



## SheriV (Nov 5, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> maybe they just don't like boobs, after all they are fags.........




this is actually my rationalization for why anyone's rep code does better than mine..homosexuals


----------



## UberJedi (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## charley (Nov 5, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> this place is so slow that mods dont have any newbs to affront meltdowns, now e-fighting with each other is like cannibalism in the shark tank




,,, no kidding, there used to be 4 or 5 noobs stumbling through AG a day , seeking e-friends and getting 'negged to death' , i know because it happened to me...  lol      ..  guys that were e-fighting would stop and gang up on you if you didn't show respect..   i had a couple guys[now friends] neg me every day, and i could see my 'rep stars' going down..  that's why the 'rep stars' were so important..  of course, the more stars, the bigger the 'neg hammer'..  it kept you on your toes..


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Nov 5, 2014)

charley said:


> ,,, no kidding, there used to be 4 or 5 noobs stumbling through AG a day , seeking e-friends and getting 'negged to death' , i know because it happened to me...  lol      ..  guys that were e-fighting would stop and gang up on you if you didn't show respect..   i had a couple guys[now friends] neg me every day, and i could see my 'rep stars' going down..  that's why the 'rep stars' were so important..  of course, the more stars, the bigger the 'neg hammer'..  it kept you on your toes..




I still neg Chico every time he posts hahahha.......


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 5, 2014)

charley said:


> ,,, no kidding, there used to be 4 or 5 noobs stumbling through AG a day , seeking e-friends and getting 'negged to death' , i know because it happened to me...  lol      ..  guys that were e-fighting would stop and gang up on you if you didn't show respect..   i had a couple guys[now friends] neg me every day, and i could see my 'rep stars' going down..  that's why the 'rep stars' were so important..  of course, the more stars, the bigger the 'neg hammer'..  it kept you on your toes..



That was before the aids


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 5, 2014)

the rep star system always had me thinking what it was really there for


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 5, 2014)

this thread makes me want to start some shit at ASF


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 5, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> this thread makes me want to start some shit at ASF


lets go, who should we melt?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 5, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> this thread makes me want to start some shit at ASF



good luck with that, Ms. V hands out kid gloves over there.....


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 5, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> lets go, who should we melt?



I like your style


----------



## 1HungLo (Nov 5, 2014)

I remember Charly gave me my first star. I liked the stars. Why did Prince take them away.


----------



## charley (Nov 5, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> good luck with that, Ms. V hands out kid gloves over there.....


...


... the Princess is also 'one of ours'...  you know how we do, 'blood in , blood out'..  go over there and kick mucho ass...   great idea !!!  & i'll be right behind you .... as soon as i get out of rehab ..


----------



## SheriV (Nov 5, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> good luck with that, Ms. V hands out kid gloves over there.....




I do not!


who should we melt?


----------



## SheriV (Nov 5, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> I remember Charly gave me my first star. I liked the stars. Why did Prince take them away.




Jews took them


----------



## charley (Nov 5, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I do not!
> who should we melt?






,,,,  the ways of a female, they know all about melting...


----------



## SheriV (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## heckler7 (Nov 6, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> This guy pesty4077 needs a good negging.  Show him some IMF love.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/204268-Suggestions-for-diet-cycle-etc


shit I accidently repped him, I didnt drink my coffee yet I will neg him later


----------



## 1HungLo (Nov 6, 2014)

Why the fuck can't I rep anyone? I tried Charley, Farva, Heckler and Sheri and it won't let me rep anyone, says I have to spread reputation around before I can rep again -- thats what the fuck I'm trying to do, spread reps around. Damn Jews have everything fucked up on this board.


----------



## charley (Nov 6, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Why the fuck can't I rep anyone? I tried Charley, Farva, Heckler and Sheri and it won't let me rep anyone, says I have to spread reputation around before I can rep again -- thats what the fuck I'm trying to do, spread reps around. Damn Jews have everything fucked up on this board.




... i think you need to rep 12 other members before you can rep them again.....


----------



## 1HungLo (Nov 6, 2014)

Shit you guys are about the only ones around here worth repping anymore. Maybe I'll just go rep the new members coming on and see if that works. I may regret it later though lol.


----------



## 1HungLo (Nov 6, 2014)

SheriV said:


> Jews took them



Lol. Hey what happened to that naked ass thread of yours?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 6, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Shit you guys are about the only ones around here worth repping anymore. Maybe I'll just go rep the new members coming on and see if that works. I may regret it later though lol.


----------



## 1HungLo (Nov 6, 2014)

reddog309 said:


>



lol, ok you too red.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 6, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Why the fuck can't I rep anyone? I tried Charley, Farva, Heckler and Sheri and it won't let me rep anyone, says I have to spread reputation around before I can rep again -- thats what the fuck I'm trying to do, spread reps around. Damn Jews have everything fucked up on this board.


I have the same issue, problem is there arent enough members to spread rep too, this rule needs to be ammended


----------



## 1HungLo (Nov 6, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> I have the same issue, problem is there arent enough members to spread rep too, this rule needs to be ammended



Yes, x2 for sure!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 6, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


>







heckler7 said:


> I have the same issue, problem is there arent enough members to spread rep too, this rule needs to be ammended



heck put my coffee emoticon into words........


----------



## Watson (Nov 6, 2014)

Little Wing said:


> i'll put a spell on you n make your wiener not get quite hard enough anymore.



she sent him nudes......


----------



## 1HungLo (Nov 6, 2014)

Ah oh, looks like a dickhead in da house. May want to add this guy (pharmacologist) to neg list: 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/204316-JuicyJay-aka-pharmacologist-Where-s-my-pack


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 7, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


>



Nice melt lmao! KOS?


----------



## 1HungLo (Nov 8, 2014)

No pesty


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 9, 2014)

Like I care about rep points


----------



## Big Puppy (Nov 9, 2014)

Farva likes to neg and no one cares about rep points


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 9, 2014)

OF negs without fear of impunity, its what I like about him


----------



## Watson (Nov 10, 2014)

hes canadian........he cant help it........


----------



## SheriV (Nov 10, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Like I care about rep points




I care! it directly correlates to my self esteem


----------

